# Siamese algae eaters not eating algae? Need some feedback.



## nxs120 (Dec 30, 2010)

I've had my SAE (3) for about 3 weeks now. It seems like they are not eating algae as much and they are just sitting around in hiding. Some of the plants in the back are starting to show algae growth. There's a lot of algae also growing on the tank walls. 

I have been feeding my guppies in the same tank fish flakes and algae wafer (every other day) for my cori. I also left a small piece of lettuce for albino bristlenose pleco (which i removed last night). Is the presence of fish food causing SAE to stop eating algae? If I withhold fish food for few days, will they start eating algae again or are they going to be useless now?

I would appreciate any feedback. Thanks.


----------



## captain_bu (Oct 20, 2007)

The first thing to suspect is that you didn't buy true SAEs. There are a few fish that look similar and care has to be taken when purchasing. Do you have any pictures of yours?

That said even a true SAE will not eat all types of algae. They don't eat the type that grows on the glass. If they are young enough and haven't developed a taste for fish food they should eat hair type algae. Then again for some reason certain SAE won't eat any algae and even if they do their usefulness as an algae eater usually diminishes as they get older.

I am among the group of people who did buy a true SAE and found it pretty much useless as an algae eater. Others have had good experiences, with SAE it seems to be pretty much hit or miss. IMO you are better served learning how to grow healthy plants and maintain an algae free planted tank than relying on animals to eat the algae you are growing. A diverse algae clean-up crew is good to help control any algae that does start to grow but shouldn't, and can't, be be relied on to cure algae issues.


----------



## nxs120 (Dec 30, 2010)

I will post a picture later when I get a good picture of them, however, I believe they are true SAE. What is the best way to keep algae growth in check? I really don't want to use chemicals because I am not experienced enough to handle chemicals in aquatic setting. I plan on scrubbing the tank walls if the situation gets worse.


----------



## sanj (Jan 11, 2004)

If you are looking for livestock to solve algae issues, youll be looking for ever. SAE, Amano shrimp etc will help control types algae, but not eradicate it. Sometimes if your fish work out that there is enough alternative food easily available they may get lazy. 

I have 7 SAE (C.siamensis) and 1 Reticulated (C.reticulatus) and they are still nibbling away the oldest of them having been with me for 2.5 years.

What kind of algae is it anyway? If its green dust algae or diatoms on the sides of your tank, this will always happen regardless.


----------



## Vancat2 (Jun 23, 2010)

Yep, they eat BBA, but not necessarily other algaes....also how big are they? the small ones eat it, but when bigger they often won't.
otos (otocinclus) will eat diatoms (brown)


----------



## KShoes (Sep 29, 2009)

My SAE chewed on algae when I first got him. But he's pretty useless at eating algae now. Only eats flakes and wafers. I've had him for about a year.


----------



## Franco (Jun 13, 2010)

IME you pretty much have to starve them to get them to eat algae. If there are other food sources, they will eat those first.


----------



## nxs120 (Dec 30, 2010)

Pleco finally decided to eat algae so the green fuzzy stuff on tank wall is 1/2 gone. SAE... still lazy as ever.


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

My SAE ate algae when they were young, but after I had them about 4 months they just started sitting under the feeder waiting for it to feed. They grew very large and were enjoyable fish, just not much of an algae eater 

I have had really good luck with nerite snails eating algae though.


----------

